# Aktion - Camera Raw



## Brennrand (15. Januar 2011)

Hallo an Alle, 
habe folgendes Problem:
ich möchte eine große Menge Fotos über eine Aktion bearbeiten.
Alles soweit kein Problem - aber wenn ich über die Bridge das Plugin Camera Raw aufrufe
und dort an den Bildern ( NEF - Format Nikon ) Änderungen vornehme - werden diese nicht aufgezeichnet.
Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit ? oder was mache ich falsch?

mfg.

Brennrand


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Januar 2011)

Hi,
hier mal gelesen: http://help.adobe.com/de_DE/Photoshop/11.0/WS1999B447-0ADB-4f7a-AEF3-198A79AD246A.html

Gruß


----------

